

"Either Come to the Valley or Stay Home and Play with the Losers" - petercooper
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/11/euro-entrepreneurs-either-come-to-the-valley-or-stay-home-and-play-with-the-losers/

======
zeemonkee
TechCrunch has become even more of a link bait generator of late.

------
davidj
same elitist attitude drove me back home

------
seiji
"But with the decline of Silicon Valley and the rise of emerging markets..."

Did I miss a newsletter or something? Our imminent downfall wasn't covered at
the last meeting.

